# Pro Trim Fly line tamer Discontinued?



## Celicacy

hey guys i was on the market for a pro trim fly line tamer and with my luck it seems like they are discontinued. Ive searched everywhere on the internet and called several shops and they dont have them. Would anyone know where i can get one? thanks.


----------



## SOBX

Not a Pro Trim, but you might try Sea Level Fly Fishing as they make a similar product.

Heck, you can make one yourself and there are plenty of recipes & instructions to help on this site or others. From "stripping baskets", "stripping buckets", to what the Left Coast boys call em ---- VLMDs, Vertical Line Management Devices. Good luck finding/building what you want!

Good Fishing & Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Net 30

I feel your pain...I finally decided to buy one, went on line this week and spent 30 minutes trying to figure out where the buy link was on the website. Finally sent an email to ProTrim and they responded...no gotsa nomore....chit.


----------



## Swamp

I'm not a fan of bucket type line managers, probably because I've not spent the time to get used to them.  I like a hip/waist basket (home made, dish tub) attached with a belt.  But that is a personal thing.

I've taken a Pleskunas VLMD for a test spin before and it was top quality.  No question about it.  At $175 it's a bit pricey for me but you get what you pay for.  

I have not had the chance to see the Sea Level bucket, it almost looks like it is made of foam (not just the hip basket).  Not a bad thing per se, I don't know though.  The company has a good reputation so I doubt it would be junk.

Again I'm not a fan of this style of device, but if I decided to get one I'd be inclined to go with the Pleskunas.

http://www.mbflyfishing.com/stan.html
http://sealevelflyfish.com/stripping-bucket-ii/the-bucket-ii-standard/


----------



## Dillusion

I can't believe pro trim discontinued!!! WTF!!!

The sea level is foam, and very light. You need to 'fill it with water' and then put it on your deck to weigh it down.


----------



## skinnywater3

V marine makes a comparable bucket


----------



## gfish

Strip and feed research is coming out with a new one that looks amazing.


----------



## Net 30

not to mention the great shot of the chick in the leopard bikini bottom on their home page..........http://stripandfeed.com/

Any word on is this basket is available?

Looked at V Marine site and no information on their bucket or pricing?


----------



## Capt_Justin

@skinnywater3...do you have a link to V Marines bucket? I couldnt find it on their website.


----------



## Celicacy

That's a pretty sick looking bucket!


----------



## Dillusion

> Strip and feed research is coming out with a new one that looks amazing.


If the strip and feed comes out around $125 it will be a great seller. Any more than that it's just another hugely expensive bucket like the pro trim.


----------



## sbinckes

$10 - just cut the lid & handles off plus it collapses for easy storage. Use the other $115 for something else.


----------



## CurtisWright

> $10 - just cut the lid & handles off plus it collapses for easy storage. Use the other $115 for something else.


X2 Wal-Mart sells them for 7$. Colapse it and shove it in a compartment. Spend the $115 on drinks for the girl in the lepoard bikini. ;D


----------



## 8loco

Any update on the strip feed? I have called and left 2 messages with no call back. I'm about to build my own if they don't want my money.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

The strip feed is not on the market yet, they are supposed to be releasing them very soon, I have been in contact with one of the main guys and he said I will be informed right when it is open to the public to buy, right after I buy it myself I will post on here for everyone to know


----------



## ifsteve

Sea Level is a pretty nice bucket. Yes, it is a little light in weight but I haven't had any issues yet with that being a problem. One huge advantage to it is being foam you can use it for travel. Just put it in your big gear bag and stuff it full of clothes. I do like the looks of the new strip feed. Might be worth waiting for.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

I just received two orders for our Carbon Marine LineHut standard fly line management basket.  Both customers strongly encouraged me to visit a few forums and announce our fly line basket is available for sale, ships same day, and can be ordered in custom sizes ranging from 12" to 18" in diameter and up to 48" in height.  The standard shown here is 12" x 24" and sells for $175 plus shipping and sales tax if you reside in Florida. 

http://shop.carbonmarine.com/product.sc?productId=34&categoryId=8

Float Shallower,
Joe
813.928.9887
[email protected]


----------



## el9surf

Joe,
Does it come with a line tamer insert in the bottom of the bucket?


----------



## JoeWelbourn

No, the LineLair is not included at that price. We have noticed on diameters of 12" to 14" the line does not shift around inside the tube, so there is little advantage to adding spikes or a LineLair. I would consider a bundle price of $275 if you order both at the same time: a round LineLair and a standard LineHut.

Joe


----------



## c00joshuamiller

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/outdoor-grounds-maintenance/garbage-recycling/containers-plastic/rigid-liner-15-gallon-rubbermaid-marshal-waste-receptacles?utm_source=google_pr&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Plastic-Indoor-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F&gclid=CJSel9GK0LcCFeHm7AodfU0AjA

Good Cheap Line bucket


----------

